# Knoxville TN



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

In the past few weeks I've seen a few GTO's on my commute.
Looking for owners in this area for get togethers, barbecues, Mod days etc.


----------



## cutlass79500 (Jan 29, 2012)

wish i lived closer. Just bought mine last saturday


----------



## RichM921 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm in Knoxville. Mine's an IBM '04. I'm not really into mods, as mine's a daily driver and I just love the car as it is stock. As they say, to each his own.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry Cutlass, you are 4 hours away, too bad.

Hey Rich, nothing wrong with stock. Just looking to hang with other owners. 

I've seen two black, two red (both flavors) and a yellow in the past few weeks.

Be kewl to get us together. Family things are good as I have a wife and daughter. I have a huge driveway, huge yard...can host barbecue's or similar.
We get enough interest I can even provide a live band. 
Lets see if more chime in.


----------



## RichM921 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds cool, yeah let me know if you get something together. I'm usually free on most Saturdays. I know there are at least two other knoxville area GTO owners on here, but I don't know how often they check the board. 

My GTO spottings around town have been few and far between. I saw a black '05 on the highway last week. A few months ago I saw a red one and another blue one at the parking lot where I work but I think that's about it. I do love the rareness of our cars.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok Rich. We'll keep working on it.
Are you on any of the other forums? I'm not. Maybe could check those.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

im in knoxville red 05


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome Dub. That's 3 of us.
Know anyone else in the area?

Was it you I saw on Dutchtown road?
I have a red 05

I'll post my email address, shoot me an email so we can better stayed grouped and plan something. Even if we started small with 4 or 5.
[email protected]
Just put your name in it.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine has been put up 3weeks don't know what time frame you have but its red 18"staggered fits black out windows


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Wish I was closer out there, I'm out near Nashville have an 04 M6


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Prolly wasn't you dub, we waved at each other at the light.

Sorry Jeff. Wish you were closer too.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

nope not me send me a pm if you get some people together


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bump??


----------



## gto_grl1982 (Jun 19, 2011)

hey there guys! im about 2 or 2 1/2 hours away from knoxville...that wouldn't be that bad of a drive for the occasional gto get-together! i love the gto and like to meet other fellow gto owners! i have an 04 cosmos purple m6! let's keep in touch!


----------



## RichM921 (Jul 30, 2011)

Are any of you fellow Knoxvillians going to "Pontiacs in Pigeon Forge" this year? I've never been to it but I'm seriously considering it this year. It's the first weekend in June.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

We are getting there! 4 or 5 is a good start. I'll keep a closer eye on this.
If anyone is needing anything done to their car that a few of us can handle, throw it out there. We can plan around that.

I'll throw this out there also. If someone wants to make a 2-3 hour drive for a day of hanging, barbecue's, etc....I have the property for camping if you wanted to bring a tent. If you don't have one I'll get one. Bonfires at night, breakfast in the morn 
Don't picture yellowstone but it will surely work.

Rich I'll think about that, sounds good.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

when is that show in pigeon forge?


----------



## RBC's2005GTO (Dec 19, 2011)

i live in Oak Ridge. 2005 IBM M6!


----------



## gto_grl1982 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Pontiacs in Pigeon Forge*

If anyone is looking for more information about Pontiacs in Pigeon Forge I located the following, so just click on the link and take a look: Pontiacs in Pigeon Forge.

Sounds like fun!


----------



## RBC's2005GTO (Dec 19, 2011)

i'll definetely be there. only about a 45 minute drive for me.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

cruise saturday night clinton hwy old kmart any one going?


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Aw...my band is rehearsing Saturday night. Sorry Dub.
Talking with some others though about picking a date we can all shoot for to herd the goats.
Staying on it.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

ok keep me informed


----------



## gto_grl1982 (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish that I were closer...cause I would love to cruise with you all! Sounds like fun! We really need to get a date set for a meet soon! Although I do work on Saturdays, I'm usually off work, no later than 2 pm. So like I said, I'm about 2 or 2 1/2 hours away from Knoxville, so if I know ahead of time I can make plans to attend. Let's get something rolling!


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

any body in knoxville got stock 18" on ther car?


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

any one getting out this weekend?


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sincere apologies. I have been on vacation and have not been checking in here. Just need to regroup a bit and we'll see if we can't get something going.


----------



## RBC's2005GTO (Dec 19, 2011)

pontiacs in pigeon forge this weekend, anyone going?
i'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

a couple of stereo shops in knoxville are putting on a show n shine car show and stereo show this sunday at clinton hwy at the old kmart buliding starts at 9:00 am sunday


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Another 05 or 06 on my way home yesterday. Black, on Pellissippi Parkway


----------



## billygoatf (Dec 23, 2011)

I live in Clinton and have a spice red 06. I haven't been log on this site in a while.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

well come out one night


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

is anyone getting out tonight?


----------



## billygoatf (Dec 23, 2011)

I wont be out tonight because I am out of town. Where do you meet at?


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

*PICKING A DATE! Lets do this*

Hey folks,
Again, all my extra time has been going to my band and I haven't been checking in. Sincere apologies.
This is why I wanted to compile a list of Email addresses way back earlier in the thread so we could just start a mailing list and stay connected.

Anyway, lets just wing it, pick a weekend in August. I will host a meet and greet. We can barbecue, hang out, bonfire if we go into the evening. For people that want to make a longer trip, as I said I have the space, plenty of airbeds...or if anyone wants to camp, I'm open. 

Lets start getting a consensus, here are the August weekends:
4th 5th
11th 12th
18th 19th
25th 26th

Maybe so we don't stretch this thread into oblivion you can start emailing dates you are free and would like to do it. If anyone has a better way of doing it, I'm listening. If not, just include your name and the date(s) and I guess an approximate time.
Come on folks, I know we are all busy but...we can do this.
[email protected]


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bumping.
One reply so far. Looking for more.
Sorry to the rest of the forum folks for bumping.


----------



## RichM921 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sundays won't work for me since I work all day every Sunday. Any Saturday is fine. Sounds fun and lookin' forward to it!


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome Rich. That's three of us so far. Sent out some PM's to try and alert a few others.
Do you mind shooting me an email Rich? So I can keep closer notifications when we are ready.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

What I have so far that will work..... Aug 4th, Aug 11th and Sept 1st.

Waiting to hear back from a couple more and we will settle on one. Looking forward to this! Lets meet up and have some fun.

What are the other forums that we can put a message up on?? I have only ever been on this one.

EDIT: I posted on LS1GTO.com


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

We have one more from LS2GTO.com

So far it's Derek, Rich, Ray and myself. I'm fine if that's what we start with.
Lets give it a little bit more and pick one of the dates above.


----------



## RBC's2005GTO (Dec 19, 2011)

any one of you drive a black 05? possibly works at the plants in oak ridge and lives in knox. i see it almost weekly near solway coming and going towards the plants.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Trying to get the 4 or 5 of us together this Saturday for a run up to Pigeon Forge, lunch/brunch whatever. As long as it doesn't rain.
Sorry for short notice but it's summer and the days available are few between all of us.


EDIT: It has to be after 4 oclock sometime. So maybe dinner

[email protected]


----------



## RBC's2005GTO (Dec 19, 2011)

i'd do it. i have driving school for a ticket  but ill be done by 1pm. 

[email protected] 

-Blake


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome Blake. Looks like 5 of us, very good. 
I'll get the location today where we are going to meet up.
Some have expressed if it rains, we will cancel.
Also, a couple of us are bringing our wives.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

We are up to 6 cars now :willy:


----------



## RBC's2005GTO (Dec 19, 2011)

where and when are we meeting up? has it been decided yet?


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Final details. 
Sorry but we are all communicating through different avenues making it time consuming.

We are going to meet at the Sound Factory at 5:00. Tomorrow (Saturday) It is Rays (dub29) shop and it is Ray that had to work til 4 so best to meet him.
Address: 4130 Clinton Hwy Knoxville 37912

From there we will head to the Cruise in/car show. We can figure then where we can all go for some food and hang a bit.
Supposed to be great weather. Really looking forward to making this work and meeting everyone!

Kelly
Rich
Ray
Derek
Blake

So far, Ray and I are bringing our spouses. 
Ray possibly has another GTO coming.

For anyone enroute, wants us to wait, not gonna make it, need help...etc here's my cell: 865 405 2003 text or call. Otherwise we will be waiting at the shop until everyone is accounted for.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

looking foward to it


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Possibly two more cars from the LS forum.


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Can't wait to do it again folks! 

Rich
Ray
Brittany
Blake
Rick
Kurt

Sorry Derek couldn't make it. Next Time Derek.
My wife and I had a great time. You were all super nice people to hang with.
Only one of my pics came out.


----------



## RichM921 (Jul 30, 2011)

It was fun guys. Looking forward to doing it again. I have two good pictures but I can't get them to post on here. I'll try sending them to Kelly.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes it was fun have to do it again soon nice to meet ever one as well


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

A couple nice shots from Rich.


----------



## RBC's2005GTO (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## RBC's2005GTO (Dec 19, 2011)

saturday rod run plans!
ray, brittney,rick(my dad), me and 3 of my friends are going to meet where the clinton highway car shows are (foodcity, joe neuberts, old kmart) saturday at 1pm to head up to pigeon forge for the rod run.if anyone wants to stay the the same hotel at us we have a room at quality inn in sevierville.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry folks. Incredibly hectic week.
It is 8:15 on a Friday night and I just got in from work..

Rich cannot make it as he is working. Told me to tell you he's very sorry and disappointed he can't come.

I cannot find Derek's email address as my comp crashed and I know of no other way to get him.

I am going up and regretfully won't be in the caravan (that's half the fun!)
It is way easier to go from my house than to drive all the way down to meet you, then drive back.

I will text Ray but if you know where you are initially meeting up and about what tme you are getting there that woud be helpful.

Initially we wanted to get a room also but that won't work with the arrangements we've made for someone to watch my daughter.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

well it still will be fun every body up there


----------

